# good info videos on falling in



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

found this link on another site:

http://outside.away.com/outside/feature ... lash.html#

3 good videos at the bottom of this page....the first one is really good....


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

thanks for posting that, some good videos indeed..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's worth the few minutes of your time to watch in case you ever run into the situation.


----------

